# My attempt at a cold smoke generator.



## baz senior (Nov 9, 2013)

Since joining this forum, I have been able to think of nothing else other than getting a decent cold smoker going. 

I have had flu the last couple of weeks, so that has put back my plans for the build a bit, but has given me time to think things through, something Iam not normally known for.

So I have took all my paperwork out of a two draw filing cabinet, and that is now down the shed awaiting transformation. The paperwork got put in a box and chucked in the attic, I have to keep the back bedroom a bit tidy, or I'll get my ear bent by the current Mrs Baz.

I already have a ProQ cold smoke generator, which is similar to the A-Maze-N one, but not so beefy. But I also thought it would be good to have a cold smoke generator to add to it if needed, well of course it's going to be needed. 

So with a bit of digging about I got together the plumbing fittings, and purchased the rest off Ebay.

I shamelessly copied Grill Dads version, mostly as it looks good and I had most of the bit's, other than the air pump, connector, and cocktail shaker. Altogether, it cost me around £20. ($£30-35.)

All in all it took me about a hour and a half to make, and Iam fairly happy with the result, but this won't be complete until I see it working and I have smoke coming out of it. I have only drilled a small hole in the base to start with, 4mm (5/32"), and will see how this goes before making it bigger, or putting more holes in it. What I don't want is to allow too much air in so it gives it enough air to burst into flame, and generate heat.

I would also suggest that when you have finished any soldering, that you wash it out, this will get rid of any flux left in the pipes. I might be being too cautious but I don't want the smell of that in the smoke.

So here it is so far, when I get it fired up I'll update the post.

View media item 267585


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2013)

looks great. Cant wait to see it in action


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello Baz.  Lookin good.

Danny


----------

